
‘Quant winter’ raises tricky questions for a hot industry - known
https://www.ft.com/content/8666e64a-357f-11ea-a6d3-9a26f8c3cba4
======
joker3
Is there a non-paywalled version?

~~~
known
[http://archive.vn/24ITQ](http://archive.vn/24ITQ)

